
Microsoft: Apple has it wrong - kposehn
http://mobile.theverge.com/2012/7/11/3151472/microsoft-kevin-turner-apple-wrong-pc-plus-era
======
SlipperySlope
Who else agrees with Tim Cook with regard to Windows 8 merging PC and tablet
...

“You can converge a toaster and a refrigerator, but those aren’t going to be
pleasing to the user.”

------
michaelpinto
Above the headline is an ad for the Samsung Galaxy S III which speaks volumes
about where we are: Microsoft should have created the Android market, and it
may be too late for them to catch up. Can you imagine DEC declaring in the
early 80s that we were in the Mainframe+ era?

